# Great Goldsmith Soundtrack



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 18, 2005)

I just started listening to the Total Recall soundtrack cd: WOW! Amazing stuff. Very interesting orchestration, LOTS of action, dynamics. You can tell that Goldsmith really had fun with this soundtrack. I highly, highly recommend it!  

I bought the Deluxe Edition, as it has more tracks. It was 2nd-hand from Amazon, still in shrink wrap.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Mar 18, 2005)

Goldsmith was the MAN! One of my favorite composers. His early TV work is still killer.
He was a great man.
J


----------



## Niah (Mar 18, 2005)

Yes! One of my favorite soundtracks of Goldsmith.

I'm thinking of getting one of the Rambo soundtracks too. Rambo II sounds like the best one.


----------



## drasticmeasures (Mar 18, 2005)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> I just started listening to the Total Recall soundtrack cd: WOW! Amazing stuff. Very interesting orchestration, LOTS of action, dynamics. You can tell that Goldsmith really had fun with this soundtrack. I highly, highly recommend it!
> 
> I bought the Deluxe Edition, as it has more tracks. It was 2nd-hand from Amazon, still in shrink wrap.



Good Ear! Total Recall is considered by many to be Goldsmith's best score...TR and Basic Instinct are my favorites. There is a re-release of the complete Basic Instinct score, which includes a track that was recorded as source for a TV that is on in the background of a scene.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks for the tip! I'll check out Basic Instinct... :wink:


----------



## FilmComposerZ (Mar 19, 2005)

Also Air Force One!

Pablo


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 19, 2005)

Niah said:


> Yes! One of my favorite soundtracks of Goldsmith.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting one of the Rambo soundtracks too. Rambo II sounds like the best one.



Actually, I think First BLood is the best of the three. Great orchestrations, fast complex cross-rhythms, mostly orchestral. It's one of my favorite Goldsmith scores.

As far as Total Recall, I think Goldsmith himself said that he wrote more music on that one than a Bruckner symphony. It also was the last virtuosic orchestral score of his. He never wrote in quite the same heavily contrapuntal style after that. Once again, this stems from an interview he gave.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Mar 20, 2005)

and Poltergeist, Under Fire, Patton, The Ghost and the Darkness, Legend, The Final Conflict, Twilight Zone - The Movie, Alien, The Wind and the Lion, Gremlins, The 'Burbs, and at least 100 others I forgot to mention 

He's my favourtie composer of all time without a doubt.

Steve


----------



## Niah (Mar 20, 2005)

Always forget about Alien 

Truly milestone score.


----------



## handz (Mar 20, 2005)

Yeah, Total Recall is one of my most favorite from Goldsmith...
Others are - 13 Warrior (nice action). Legend, Alien, Shadow,Poltergeist, Basic instinct, Omen...


----------



## rJames (Mar 20, 2005)

I just bought the Total Recall DVD at Wallmart for $5 to study how the music works with the picture. 

$5


----------



## Rich Pell (Mar 26, 2005)

One score of true sofistication and orch. genius that`s often overlooked is his 'Papillon". The soundtrack is on French Universal. Its really amazing..Rich


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks for the tip, Rich. :wink:


----------



## Scott Rogers (Apr 5, 2005)

..........


----------



## Alex W (Apr 5, 2005)

Sounds like I've got some listening to do.

I haven't heard heaps of Goldsmith's stuff, but I recently watched LA Confidential again (great movie) - and that has some very nice music - the theme especially is excellent.


----------



## lux (Apr 5, 2005)

Scott Rogers said:


> Poltergeist is one of the great unnoticed horror film scores.



yeah, Poltergeist theme is really one of my all time favourites, Great score.

Luca


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 5, 2005)

Islands in the Stream is a gorgeous score. There's an Intrada recording of it although the opening English horn line is really flat. Aside from that, an excellent piece and said to be Goldsmith's favorite.


----------

